# بَاركتُ



## A doctor

السلام عليكم


ارجو من الخبراء في اللغة أن يأتوا لي بمعنى كلمة ( بَاركت ) كما قال الشاعر كامل الشناوي



ويشب فى قلبى حريق
ويضيع من قدمى الطريق
وتطل من رأسى الظنون
تلومنى وتشد أذنى
فلطالما (باركتُ) كذبك كله
ولعنت ظنى
لعنت ظنى

وما اصل الكلمة ؟


----------



## muhammad2012

بارك فعل يأتي من المصدر
 (برك)
وبارك يأتي لمعاني حسب سياق الجملة

قد يأتي من البركة
كقولنا
بارك اللله له أو فيه أو عليه
جعل فيه النماء والزيادة والبركة

ومنه الدعاء بالبركة
 كما تقول لأحد بارك الله فيك أي وضع فيك البركة

وقد يأتي من المداومة
نقول بارك على الأمر أي داوم عليه

وقد يأتي بمعنى الرضى
وهو المقصود في البيت الشعري 

باركت هنا بمعنى
 رضيت عن كذبك
 وصدقته 
واستحسنته


----------



## A doctor

بارك الله فيك يا اخي


----------

